# Not new around here - but I cant post for sale posts anymore?



## paul87 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi Forum People!

Been on here for a little while, and sold an item about 6/7 months ago which was a nice easy transaction.

It seems I can no longer post in the for sale section ? Has something changed?

Thanks!


----------



## paul87 (Jun 2, 2020)

Weird - now working all of a sudden?!

( I have a sage grinder for sale 😀)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@paul87 Rules have changed - you need to have five posts within last 29 days to stay active and be able to access the for sales thread.


----------



## paul87 (Jun 2, 2020)

The Systemic Kid said:


> @paul87 Rules have changed - you need to have five posts within last 29 days to stay active and be able to access the for sales thread.


 Thanks - I thought that may have been the case.


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

29 Days. Interesting choice.

A part of me wonders ... why not 28 or 30/31?

365/12 = 30.416 recurring, so 30 seems obvious.

Or, if software permits, calendar month even, though I can see problems with that, early in the month.

I mean, 29's fine I guess. It doesn't much matter. It just seems a strange choice.


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks for your question Paul, I literally just searched to find out as I'm interested in your grinder 

I've been on the forum for years but couldn't get on the other day and was worried something was wrong.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

CoffeePhilE said:


> I mean, 29's fine I guess. It doesn't much matter. It just seems a strange choice.


 29 is as good a number as any i suppose...I could never understand why 42 was picked as the "Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything"💭


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

Well, 6 times 7, obv.

29 is a .... oh wait, that's it. 29 is a prime number. Prime means good, like in prime cut of beef. Got it.

.

.

.

.

But .... if prime means good, why do we have prime ministers?

That's rhetorical, by the way.


----------



## Hexene (May 9, 2020)

That explains it! I was trying to post earlier also after a hiatus.


----------



## Tennistim (Jan 3, 2021)

Hmm ok. I need to post a few more times!


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

So do I, which is what I'm doing now.


----------



## OliG (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm just going to post here too, just incase I want to sell something soon.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> 29 is as good a number as any i suppose...I could never understand why 42 was picked as the "Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything"💭


 I know I shouldn't say this....but I thought i was 28.

opcorn:


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Me too 😁😉


----------

